# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Cfare mendoni rreth ndarjes se Kosoves?

## bluetone

Pershendetje.

A thu qe Kosova do te ndahet?

----------


## ganimet

Kosova tani më esht e ndar ,,dhe ate ne baza etnike ,fisnore,krahinore,klanore por edhe kjo do ket fund se shpejti ,kapakun e ksaj te keqeje do i vej kapak dhe do e varrosi perfundimisht levizja popullore vetvendosje me njeriun qe e dergoi i Madhi Zot  te madhin te deshmuarin Albin Kurtin ku do  bej fiset te vogla e klanet e vogla pore kombin shqiptar do e bej te madh.

----------


## prishtina2010

Kosova eshte nje dhe do te mbetet nje per gjithemone dhe jete ,,,
dhe besoj qe ne kete mandat te qeveris  do e shifeni se sa do te jete e perqendruar atj .

besoni o shqiptare se nuk eshte albin kurti ose kudra siq i thon ne prishtin ta bej bashkimin kombetare ,po nes edikush e e ben e bejen ata te luftes e jo ata te cilet ju dorzuan shtetit serb ne kohen me te veshtire te popllit shqiptare

----------


## ganimet

> Kosova eshte nje dhe do te mbetet nje per gjithemone dhe jete ,,,
> dhe besoj qe ne kete mandat te qeveris  do e shifeni se sa do te jete e perqendruar atj .
> 
> besoni o shqiptare se nuk eshte albin kurti ose kudra siq i thon ne prishtin ta bej bashkimin kombetare ,po nes edikush e e ben e bejen ata te luftes e jo ata te cilet ju dorzuan shtetit serb ne kohen me te veshtire te popllit shqiptare


Eh qe mke ber ket menjes telashe.Shkruava nji koment shum te gjat por ne fund e fshiva te terin dhe po ta dergoj ket, vetem rreshtin e fundit.


 I verberi kerko te shofi ,ndersa hipokriti deshiro te shofi me syza me ngjyra,ashtu si  i do ai.

----------


## e panjohura

Sa per Mitrovicen po flas at cfar dij: Qysh si femije jetoja ne veri,dhe gjithmone na thoshin: Ju te Kraleves,dmth.kjo ndarje nuk eshte nga tani por qysh moti!

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Veq le të bashkohemi me shqiperin! Mitrovicen me gjithë shkije e kan marr moti por tani veq t'ja bëjm zyrtare që në hartat e serbis t'ju shtohet edhe ajo pjesë e na t'bashkohemi me SHQIPERIN.

S'kemi pas njerz të fort për mbrojten e atij vendi tani s'kemi cka e vajtojm ku një gjë që humbet e nuk kthehet më skemi cka e vajtojmi.



_

----------


## ganimet

kosova do jet ne sprov neser.
kJo sprov  do e tregoj me se miri se qka duan shqiptaret,sa esht vetdija e ngritur dhe sa mbajn ne mend te kaluaren .
KOHA THON SE SHERO PLAGET;por koha shpesh hap plag.
neser per shum shqiptar mund te hapen plaget e reja nese populli tregohet se ka ren ne nivele te  te mos dijes apo then esht verbru dhe vrapo pas nji interesi personal qe sdo i sherbej ne kohe sikur bryma para djellit.
nese lejojm dhe pranojm qe tjeret te na genjejn deri ne pafundsi ,tregon shkallen se ne qfar mjerimi kemi ren si qytetar te kti vendi.
thon nji fjal rri shtrembet e fol drejt.
nga ktu do filloj te shprehu pa knaqesin time si qytetar ku as nji nuk ka te drejt te shkeli te drejten time dhe jom i obliguar moralisht ta mbroj ate qe mendoi..pra fjalen e lir dhe te drejten e secilit qytetar teshpreh mendimin se me genjeshtra nuk hecet perpara si komb dhe si qytetar.
po ndodh ajo qe fare se kom pritur ,e kjo esht lufta per pushtet dhe jo per  shtet.
po ndodh manipulimi i votes duke mose zgjedh menyra vetem e vetem per te qeverisur dhe qeverisja e till pa zgjedhur metoda qon ne vetshkatrrim.
te shfrytezosh prapaganten te bazuar  ne genjeshtra  vetem per te ardhur ne pushtet nuk besoi se ne ate pushtet nuk do shoh as kush hajr siq thot populli.
prapaganta nga me te ndryshmet,shfrytezimi i medijave te cilat i shfrytezon ne prapagant kunder vendit qe te lindi esht ne mose turp esht mekat esht varfri e pakzemergjersi esht me shum se kaq..esht  tradhti.
te premtosh sa per te premtuar per te arritur qellimin mund te justifikohesh ngase per ket se ka hallin lideri i vetquajtur politik  dhe kjo as qe me ben pershtypje ,por nji popull qe nuk di ta dalloj genjeshtren  se di qe pret ,se dij se ne jet ka ndo nji synim,apo jeton sot per neser sikur fiset nomade.
te premtosh se do japesh me shum do thot se ose ke fshehur per vete gjer dje ose genjen se do japesh neser.
premtimi per rritje pagash ,futjen e kosoves ne b.evropian,ne nato dhe gjera te tilla te cilat jon vertet shum te mira poqese ralizohen .
ne horizont nuk duken tamam te ralizueshme kto premtime qorre.
evropa don pun ,don standarde,do ligj dhe rregull,do gjygjsi te pa varur,do vot pa manipulime.tek kjo e fundit druaj se do na kthehet si bumerang,,evropa nuk genjehet aq leht.
pra kto premtime qorre te pa baza qe mund te sherbejn vetem per mbetje ne pushtet  te atyre qe poqese edhe ralizojn premtimin per votuesin  sdo thot as gje ..madje do thot se ate qe desha e mora ,fundi i fundit pore ..prap jom humbes ,ku lash vendin tim jasht shpis sime evropes,shita sigurin dhe fjalen e lir dhe e  burgosa me doren time.
qytetari i kosoves do duhej te ju besoi atyre qe qe premtojn se do punojn ne shgerbim te kombit e jo hajnave se per  gjdo te arritur shesin fudullek sikur i ka shit lopet e fermat ,token  e babes  e shum e shum sene tjera e harron te shprehet se gjdo sukses ne gjitha poret e jetes  jon ata para nesh meritoret  e ne pas tyre.

si perfundim do nxjeri ne pah ate thenjen dhe konstatimin me bindjen time se gjer kure do vazhdojm si popull te meremi me shkaset e jo me pasojat.

Do ju inkurajoi pak dhe do u zhgenjej juve qe nuk mendoni si une ,se nuk do mesohemi me  te jetuarit pa dinjitet kurren e kurres dhe do ju ndjek hap pas hapi juve tradhtarve edhe me voten e lir dhe me plumb e barot.

----------


## fegi

Spari shqiptaret i kan shitur shtepite e banesat serbia ika paguar shtrejte kjo esht arsyja qe ndoshta do te ndahet.

----------

